# Any tips on river camping with a canoe?



## djmoore34 (Dec 31, 2008)

My boys and I plan to fish and camp on a river with state land in a month using a canoe. Just wondering if anyone has tips on "must haves" or "should's" or "dont do this". Although I have wilderness camped before, I have never had the limitation of the canoe along with no way to drive somewhere. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Redjay (Apr 9, 2008)

Dry bags - various sizes for clothes, cameras, smokes, etc...

Food - double ziploc everything (and use the good ones)

Duct tape

Bungees come in handy for strapping everything your packing in to the canoe while floating..

Good luck and have fun


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't tip over!


----------



## djmoore34 (Dec 31, 2008)

Duct tape?


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

thermocell is a must


----------



## Redjay (Apr 9, 2008)

djmoore34 said:


> Duct tape?


 
Yep, quick fix for anything that might pop up, small canoe leak, cracked paddle, ankle or wrist support, etc...


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

2- 8x10 plastic tarps come in handy for many things especially extra rain cover over your tent waterproof fire stater I did the same thing your planning but was 3 days of rain and thunderstorms be prepared


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

Not sure how long you are going for, but freezing as much food as possible helps save on ice & keeps the food fresher longer. It's also a good idea to freeze at least 2 bottles of water for each person per day, again to cut down on how much ice you'll need.

Save as many mustard/ketchup/mayo/whatever packets from fast food resaturants. Store in a ziploc in case they get squished. 

Cheap breakfast bars & slim jims go a lognway in keeping hunger at bay.

For coffee, you can buy singles - similar to tea bags - no need for a coffee pot.

I do quite a bit of kayaking/camping so in my case, space is a big issue but might not be for you depending on how much gear you have & how much room is in the canoe.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.quietjourney.com/community/YABB.cgi?board=fish

Go to the forums section. Lots and lots of experience and information.

http://www.quietjourney.com/community/YABB.cgi


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

djmoore34 said:


> My boys and I plan to fish and camp on a river with state land in a month using a canoe. Just wondering if anyone has tips on "must haves" or "should's" or "dont do this". Although I have wilderness camped before, I have never had the limitation of the canoe along with no way to drive somewhere. Thanks for the help.


One canoe or more than one? The term "boys" implies at least 3 people. If using one canoe, then space is definately at a premium. An 18'er is a strong consideration. Life preservers should have large enough arm openings to allow for easy arm movement without chaffing.
1. Dry bags - Large and larger (unless portaging is part of the plan). All gear needs to be tied in.
2. Spare paddle(s) tied to the thwarts.
3. Make room for a favorite food. Oreos or Peanut Butter or oranges or something that just makes your day. (for me it is a small flask of snake bite serum aka - bourbon). ;-) 
4. Toilet paper and baby wipes. Few items are as refreshing as using baby wipes on your backside after a week camping.
5. Water filter - I use a Katadyn. (water is heavy - filter as you go)
6. Biodegradeable liquid soap.
7. Long underwear. Polypropalene drys quickly, washes easily, and can be worn for days on end - with and w/out overlayers. 
8. Good insect repellant. 
9. Good shoes (I use waterproof hikers)
10. Rain suit - I like gortex. Combination of long underwear, pair of cargo shorts and a rain suit can eliminate almost all other clothing -except perhaps a set of fleece.
11. Brimed hat
12. Sunglasses with neck strap
13. Leather gloves (warmth, camp chores, prevent paddling blisters)
14. Towel - I found a towel in a camping store that is like a Sham-Wow. You can cut it to any size, it is tough as nails, drys easily and is multi versatile and very lightweight - meaning it can due duty as a tent entry mat, dish rag/dry towel, body wash cloth/dry towel, tent towel etc etc etc. I don't remember what it is called.
15. First aid bag. 

Pick a stash room in your house/basement and begin collecting all you think you need. Lay everything out. Use check lists. Pack it, unpack it, revise your lists.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Be careful where you set up camp and how far on shore you overnight your canoes! Some river levels can fluctuate greatly depending on rainfall (Even if it's not raining where you are) and dam releases. Those sandbars are temping places to set up a tent, but you don't want to awake to the river in your tent or be making bets on how many miles downstream to the first canoe. :lol:


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

A couple of experienced points:

Everythingn that guy listed up top, plus:

Spend some cash on the dry bags. Don't buy crap. For example, Cabela's doesn't carry anything I would consider a high end dry bag. If your portaging this goes 10 fold. Good fully adjustable straps. And a good padded yoke.

I don't tie my stuff in, it's easier to pick it up down river then try and get an overturned 300 pound canoe to shore. Up to you.

Dont pack a fillet board, the bottom of your canoe works great.

The small 5 inch fillet knowfe by Rapala with the wood handle and leather sheath is brillant for this kinda work.

If your portaging you'll want guide lines bow and stern. It's easier to run some rough spots by lining the canoe through rather than hump around it. 

If your not portaging, meaning your river is flat long and lazy you can pretty much take whatever the canoe will hold. Knock your self out. 

Consider the glue in rubber or neoprene knee pads. For long hauls kneeling feels better than sitting.

If your running any kind of water over a #2 consider putting the experienced paddler in front. That person is responsible for pulling the bow left to right around obsticles as well as calling them out. The guy in back just stears the stern after the bow. Pretty straight forward. 

The best way to run white water of any size in a loaded to canoe is to hit her at mach 4. All that weight will get ya through. Or not.:lol:

If your fishing get some little rod holders. The screw on aluminum ones from Cabelas are nice, or you can rig 2 inch pvc. And, Plano makes a nice water tight tackle container. The clear plastic tray type. Maybe 8 inches. Has a yellow water tight seal around the seam. Very nice. 

Buy some quick dry pants. Awsome. There is nothing worse than denuim and canoeing. You WILL be wet the entire trip.

Considre knee high rubber boots or sandals (warmth permitting). Your feet WILL be wet the entrie trip. Your typical ankle high hikers are so so but if its colder out, what water makes it down inside them will never dry out of them. 

Enough visquine (sp?) to cover Chippewa County. Replaces the tarp. Cheaper, packs smaller. We bring around 400 square feet. If you get caught in a 3 day down pour you can cover half the camp. Priceless.

One 8 by 8 tarp for directly over the tent. Unless you have $400 MSR tent it'll get wet in a down pour. 

*ONE GOOD SHANK TO THE HEEL KNIFE PER MAN.*

Enough 1/4 braded rope to stretch from St. Ignace to Mackinaw City. See above. 

Leave the hatchet at home. It's heavy and you end up hurt. Get a little fold out saw.

Someone already said a good PACKABLE rain suit. Yesssss buddy.

1 plastic bottle good vodka. 1 container Tang. Mmmmmmmm.

If your worried about Beaver Fever get the water pills. The new ones leave no taste. Pumps are a huuuuuuge waste of money.

Bring a little coffee perculator. It offends God to drink instant coffee on a cool fall morning out in the sticks. 

*And, the last thing. If you are in fact humping over bad water here and there. All your gear should not weight more than 80 pounds per two man team. No wool, no denim, no cast iron or "deer hunting" clothing. *All those fancy backpacking catalogs are in business for a reason. Light is right. 

Where u going anyway?


----------



## djmoore34 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey. Thanks for the reply everyone. We did go on the trip and had a good time. There are a few things I would have done differently (like remembering to put our fishing poles in the canoe after leaving a hole). :lol:
Anyway, it was fun and a good learning experience. Caught a few fish and lost one powerful fresh salmon.


----------

